# Bome's MIDI Translator not recognizing ETC Element as input



## GXander (Sep 8, 2015)

I am trying to send MIDI messages from an ETC Element to a computer running Bome's MIDI Translator v1.61 build 896. I am using a MIDI-USB interface from the game Guitar Hero. My computer is recognizing the Element as "GH MIDI INTERFACE," and Bome's MIDI Translator allows me to use this is an output, but not an input. I have the MIDI end of the adapter plugged into the MIDI out port on the Element, but I have tried it in both ports with the same result. I have also experienced this with two multi-port MIDI controllers. One was an M-Track and the other an emagic mt4.


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you have proper drivers for the MIDI interface installed on your computer? Are you sure that the Element has MIDI Tx turned on? If If you're on a Mac use Snoize's MIDI Monitor, if you're on a PC use MIDI-OX and simply ensure that your computer is seeing an incoming MIDI stream.


----------



## GXander (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you. I checked the MIDI TX, and it is on. MIDI-OX is saying that the computer has no MIDI inputs. Is there a driver for the Element that I will need to install, or is the driver for the USB-MIDI interface sufficient?


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 9, 2015)

The computer will never see the Element as a device, MIDI is MIDI, once it exits the console it is pure data as far as the computer is concerned. If MIDI-Ox isn't seeing the input MIDI device (your GH controller), chances are that is the weak link in your chain. In your windows settings can you see all your connected peripherals and see if the driver is installed for the GH controller? Make sure it's the OEM manufacturer driver and not a generic driver Windows update pulled off of their server. I would spend the $30 and just buy a solid name brand MIDI controller that has both an input and an output.


----------



## Amiers (Sep 9, 2015)

I have been using mine from M-Audio for 2 years now and have only had a handful of problems. It's called Midispoet Uno.

http://www.m-audio.com/products/view/uno


----------



## GXander (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll look into getting the right driver. I did use one from Windows Update, so maybe it wasn't correct. If that doesn't work, I will weigh buying a controller (the uno one should be at a nearby store) versus just getting someone to advance the projections or doing it myself. It's for a three night high school production, but a good MIDI interface could be useful in the future as well.


----------

